

Towards a production quality open source Git LFS server - sytse
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/08/13/towards-a-production-quality-open-source-git-lfs-server/#

======
sytse
Update from [https://github.com/github/git-
lfs/issues/584#issuecomment-13...](https://github.com/github/git-
lfs/issues/584#issuecomment-130817175) GitHub has no plans to release
production ready git-lfs server and suggests we start over, or fork it. GitLab
will do the fork as already mentioned in the blog post.

------
sytse
I'll be here in the comments to answer any questions.

~~~
timclassic
Since Git LFS support in GitLab is targeted at both CE and EE, do you expect
to open up the EE-only git-annex support to CE as well since the two features
serve similar purposes?

Edit: "GitLab," not "GibLab," haha.

~~~
sytse
Thanks for asking. Right now the plan is to keep git-annex EE only. Git Annex
can do some neat tricks (multiple storage interfaces, etc.) that Git LFS can't
do. But I agree it is not a very congruent situation. We might reconsider when
Git LFS is production ready.

------
b1naryth1ef
This just sounds like whining about having to write an implementation from
scratch.

~~~
sytse
GitHub is free to keep their implementation to themselves. We wanted to
prevent a duplication of effort and wanted some context about what to expect.
Good thing is this was resolved in [https://github.com/github/git-
lfs/issues/584](https://github.com/github/git-lfs/issues/584)

